# FET with only 2 frosties?



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

We are thinking about doing an FET soon but we are not sure whether to take a chance with our 2 frosties or do another fresh cycle. Our consultant has suggested that if we do a fresh cycle and have any to freeze, if we have to do an FET after that then we will have more to thaw, if that all makes sense?! He said on average, 2 in 3 survive the thaw, so the chances are only one will survive (if we're lucky).
We really cannot decide what to do. An FET is much cheaper but the success is lower. Has anyone had just 2 frosties? Did they survive the thaw?

I would love to hear of some success stories..

Pooks.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi there
I just wanted to say there is a thread just below this one or above about FET with 2 frosties.  I like you have two 
frosties and after reading other people's stories I will definately do the FET before the fresh.
There is a lady on here called Flumpity and she had one frostie and it survived the thaw and she had her llittle embie
transferred on Monday.  Even if you go through it and one survives you are still in with a good chance.
Fragile had 2 frosties and both of them thawed and was transferred.  Have a read, I am sure it will help you make up your
mind. 
Good luck with your decision


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks NVH, I must have over-looked it...x


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

I had a FET last year with only 2 frosties and as you can see it worked for me and I'm due my baby boy in 9 days time.  Both my frosties survived the thaw.  I would recommend a FET before a fresh transfer as it's alot less stressful.

Good Luck

Love Michelle xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies
Just to stick my tuppence worth in - I had FET last month.  We had 3 frosties and were very worried about them surviving the thaw.  Anyway, all 3 survived, and the ET went ahead. 

Good luck to you all
Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Pooks

We were in the same situation as you in February. We had 2 frosties from our 1st tx & felt it would be better to have another tx & hopefully increase the number of frosties.  When we spoke to the consultant of our new clinic, he persuaded us to have a natural FET with the 2 frosties first & if that failed, we would only have 'lost' a month.  I'm so glad we took his advice as both frosties thawed successfully, & on the day of ET, I had a 7 & 5 cell transferred back & I'm now 30 pg with a singleton.

I was told the success rates is only lower on paper because some frosties don't survive the thaw, but once they do, they stand as good a chance as a fresh tx.

Good luck

Ronnie
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

We had 4 frosties but only wanted them to thaw 2 for our natural fet & agreed that even if only 1 survived them we'd go with a 1 embie transfer...as it turned out, both our embies survived so a 100% thaw success...no cell loss and one even gained a cell between thaw and transfer.  We were told the average thaw success is about 60-70%.

Sadly it didn't work for us but we still have 2 snowbabies left & will go for another natural fet in couple of months.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi there,
Just wanted to add that every embryo has a chance of surviving and becoming a BFP, so isn't that a chance worth taking? I for one am so glad I took that chance!
Lots of luck to you all!
Prija


----------

